# Too much Joico Kpak causes damage??



## katana (Apr 23, 2008)

So Ladies, I know Joico K-pak Reconstrutor for damaged hair, is a god send. Alot of the girls on this board swear by it, and it usually gets very high reviews.

I wish I had found this stuff years ago!! It really is amazing. I have severly damaged, dry, brittle, snapping off hair. Its over bleached and feels like straw. I'm currently growing it out, and when my roots are longer, I want to color all my hair brown. (It's too damaged to color right now)

So in the mean time, I'm trying to get my hair in better shape. I used K-Pak last friday and left in on my hair for 10-15 mins, rinsed it out and put some "Got2Be in therapy conditioner for damaged hair" on, and rinsed that out.

My hair was soft feeling and not as much hair fell out while brushing.

I've come across mixed comments about how often you can safely use Joico K-pak and what it really does.

My understanding is that it is a protein treatment, and can only be used 1-2x a week. (OR else you get worse damage) and I also read it should be followed by a deep conditioner.

Is that true.

When I bought it, I thought it was a deep conditioner! LOL

Is it safe it use 2x a week, and if I need to follow with a conditioner does anyone have a recommendation that works well with K-Pak.

Thank you ladies!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Apr 23, 2008)

My experience is that protein products builds up in your hair making it kinda crunchy and hard to comb out, thats why a lot of people can't use mane n tail products for long periods at a time because the protein builds up. I would use it 2x a week as it says and then just use any kind of normal conditioner. I like k-pak a lot and I usually only use it after I dye my hair.


----------



## Britt Fabulous (Apr 24, 2008)

I have been using K-pak for a good 6 months pretty much every day (sometimes I skip a day when I'm too lazy to wash my hair), but yes, almost everyday. I haven't had any build up problems, and my hair is usually fairly sensitive to buildup. Of course just because I haven't had any problems with it doesn't mean it can't happen. Interesting. Watch me jinks myself.

My friend swears by Burts Bee's hair mask... I think it's an avocado one? Maybe something like that would help your hair? And are you using flat irons and crap? There's a product called '10' or maybe itâ€™s â€˜Tenâ€™, which works great for helping prevent your hair from getting damaged from heat tools. ALSO... I really LOVE leave in conditioners. For just a cheapo one I dig the Herbal Essence 'non of your frizzness', it's in the orange bottle, and be careful because a little goes a long way! If you use too much it makes your hair feel a tad coated. A SMALL dime sized amount is sufficient! And I'm sure there is better leave in conditioners out there... scout it out


----------



## CheerBear (Apr 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My experience is that protein products builds up in your hair making it kinda crunchy and hard to comb out, thats why *a lot of people can't use mane n tail products for long periods at a time because the protein builds up*. I would use it 2x a week as it says and then just use any kind of normal conditioner. I like k-pak a lot and I usually only use it after I dye my hair. Really? How often should I be switching off of Mane n Tail? I'm only actually using the conditioner right now with random shampoos that I have kicking around leftover from previous purchases hehe.


----------



## Stylist101 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, with protein treatments, if they are just used alone for a long period of time, your hair will not have that soft silky feeling. Protein makes the hair stronger, so while it is trying to renourish the hair, at the same time the hair will eventually become feeling like straw. To prevent that you need a conditioning treatment that can be used once or twice a week. This will add essential oils, like avocado and olive oil back into your hair cortex to help keep it soft and healthy. What I would recommend is Redken Heavy Cream which works wonders. I also know that Kerastase has great conditioning treatments to.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 25, 2008)

they recomend 1-2 times a week because doing it more will just be wasting the product, however it will not harm your hair if you do it more as long as you make sure that oyu moisturize your hair a TON


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 25, 2008)

My understanding is that shampoos and conditioners containing protein might temporarily deposit protein on the hair shaft. But this protein will be gone as soon as the hair is rinced with water.

It would serve your hair better if you consumed protein instead.


----------



## Bruce Sandiford (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi katana I own my own salon and the reconstructer is best used first with the cuticle sealer, and then only use the reconstructer once a month!!! It stays in the hair for 30 days!!! And not to be left on for more than 5 minutes.


----------

